# pigeon show listings?



## jrs10375 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hello new member here. I apologize if this has been asked before,but where can I find listings of upcoming shows in my area(ohio)?
I am just getting back into pigeons after being out of the hobby for far too many years. As a boy in 4-H I raised helmets,bald head rollers,and muffed ice pigeons. My show experience only involved my local county and state fair however,so not real experienced with "real" pigeon shows.
As far as the birds I have, I am back with my first love the helmets and also raising saxon monks.
Thank you in advance,
Jeff


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Jeff and Merry Christmas!

I'm not too knowledgeable about the various shows that are held. I'm sure members who are, will be along to advise you.

In the meantime, I found a link to a "pigeon show locater" by way of Google....maybe this will help for now.
http://www.pigeoncote.com/shows/shows.html

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Check out this link. 


http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI JEFF, Welcome to pigeon talk there is a show JAN. 6 2007. The FREMONT PIGEON CLUB ANNUAL WINTER SHOW,Sandusky county fairgrounds,in FREMONT OHIO, contact Jim Feasel phone#419-639-2935.........On JAN. 11-14 THE 2007 READING PIGEON ASSOCIATION CLASSIC will be held in LANDCASTER PENN.,SHOW SECT BARRY WAGNER 717-653-6146 or [email protected] This is one of the better shows and if can make it you will see why. .GEORGE


----------



## jrs10375 (Dec 25, 2006)

thank you for the links and contacts! Alot of my background has been in raising and showing chickens,going by some of the links I have followed it seems there are not near as many pigeon shows out there compared to poultry shows. Is it quality over quantity or are the shows just not promoted as much?
Jeff


----------

